# Infidelity



## snoopy38 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am married for 6 months. We liked each other for past 3 years. My husband was not showing love quite sometime even before the wedding. I asked him but did not tell me anything. Later I came to know that he is talking to a girl online for more than 2 years and she is an online live performer in chat rooms. He is been addicted to those chats and roleplay stuffs for quite sometime. I came to see all of his chats with this girl and could see that he got so much involved with this girl all the time and at one point they both wanted to marry and live together. Unfortunately, he could not do that and got married to me and now, I caught him chatting to her. Then he hides to say everything but just said he loved her before marriage and not now and they are just friends now. He still do not know that I know everything including his addiction. Meanwhile I also know that he has fetishism, being in a slave role humiliated by that girl all the time. I came to know all of his hidden part from those chats recently. Now, I am depressed because all these days, he was hiding everything and talking to both of us. I have not confronted anything until now., and do not know what to do next. I cant leave him and go now. Please help me out.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

First, decide whether you want to stay with him or not.

Print out the chat logs an confront him.


----------



## Cogo123 (Jan 5, 2012)

Why can't you leave him?
He is disrespecting you and doesn't seem to take your marriage seriously.
If he truly loves you he will do what you ask of him and try to make your marriage stronger.
If he looks like he can't give it up and wants to negotiate time with you then you need yo make him understand what he is doing isn't normal and you cannot live like you are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

WTF? Been married only 6 months and he has been cheating on you before and after your marriage?

Love is not enough to make a marriage. There is no substitute for trust and respect. Your husband's actions of betrayal have shown that he neither loves you, trusts you nor respects you. Do you want to continue being married to such a person?


----------



## snoopy38 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ya.. of course..initially, I was very angry was thinking to break up, but then He tried to convince me saying..."Let's forget about the past and I want to live with you forever thats why I got married to you and promised me will never talk to her anymore" Still I am not able to trust his words completely. I cant break up as well right now. Should I confront to him about his addiction issues ??


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You should confront him with the fact you know he's been going behind your back for two years and telling some woman he wanted to marry her.

Why wouldn't you? Pretending it didn't happend doesn't make it go away.

Do you want to be with him or not? If you do, what do you need from him in order to make this world. Put the monkey on his back.

CONFRONT.


----------

